# Best over the counter tag?



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

For those of us that didn't draw out what does everyone think is the best over the counter tag?
Lets have 2 catigories.
1. Any weapon only.
2. Overall best. 
Keep in mind this includes any species and when you vote say why. (ie "because it has the best odds" or "because I don't kill baby elk")


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

My vote for the best tag is archery statewide. I have mine on sale on ebay, current bid 250.00.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

same as HOGAN, archery state wide!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd say it's a toss up between archery statewide and muzzy somewhere down south. For elk, archery state wide, hands down. That is if you're looking for some freezer filler.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> My vote for the best tag is archery statewide.


Deer that is, and likely by next year it won't be available over the counter again. That means my vote would go to the second best over the counter tag, archery elk.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, lets not foget all those over-the-counter deer tags for the Henries. They're a dime a dozen though.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

so lots of replies for the overall category what about best any weapon tags.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I would say an Idaho elk tag A option and the zone is a secret.
2nd best an Idaho southeast deer tag.

Utah's over the counter tags don't begin to compare. Living in Cache Valley has its benefits when it comes to OTC tags.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> Utah's over the counter tags don't begin to compare. Living in Cache Valley has its benefits when it comes to OTC tags.


What does that mean?


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

It means I can drive to Idaho buy my nonresident over the counter tag and go hunting. 
I can be hunting in Idaho in 20 minutes from my work place.
I get a 30 plus day elk season, a 55 day deer season, see a lot less hunters, get to shoot any elk, see a ton more bucks so when it come to value I say an Idaho OTC tag kicks the $%#@ out of Utah's OTC tags.

Thats all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> It means I can drive to Idaho buy my nonresident over the counter tag and go hunting.
> I can be hunting in Idaho in 20 minutes from my work place.
> I get a 30 plus day elk season, a 55 day deer season, see a lot less hunters, get to shoot any elk, see a ton more bucks so when it come to value I say an Idaho OTC tag kicks the $%#@ out of Utah's OTC tags.
> 
> Thats all.


That may hold true for someone living in Cache County. But, for someone living anywhere near the Wasatch Front it is different. I challenge the notion ANY OTC tag in Idaho for deer outshines the WF for numbers and for quality. I have hunted both, it isn't even close, in fact I assert the WF is second only to the Henries for quality deer.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

That is why I qualified it with "living in Cache valley has its benefits".

Also any day you want to compare your deer off the wasatch front with my deer from Southeastern Idaho, let go to lunch. And besides you should be pumping me up with Vernon deer not WF deer that I can't hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> That is why I qualified it with "living in Cache valley has its benefits".
> 
> Also any day you want to compare your deer off the wasatch front with my deer from Southeastern Idaho, let go to lunch. *And besides you should be pumping me up with Vernon deer not WF deer that I can't hunt.*


Vernon is NOT OTC silly. I did locate a couple of bucks that should push the 200" mark in a couple of months. I put Vernon behind Henries for LE deer tags in Utah.

I am probably not the best qualified archer for WF success, but if you look at the deer coming of there year in/year out, I feel good about holding up just fine with SE Idaho bucks. 8) I have actually spent more time in SE Idaho than on the WF in my lifetime.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Well tie up a 200"er for me would you.

I am just arguing for arguements sake. I would have to agree that the WF front is prime opportunity for an OTC tag. Although when it comes right down to it Utah does not have OTC deer tags they have draw tags and leftovers. 

Anyway not to high jack the thread, but where do you think the elk are in antler growth? I am a little disappointed with what I am seeing on the N Cache seem to be a little slow with growth this year. Found one of the bulls I was concentrating on from last years antlers and he is real good through the first three but pretty short on the fourths and only about 5 inches of main beam past there.

Should I worry?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I let you know after this weekend, me and Callofthewild are heading for the Dutton on Friday.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Northern rifle if I had to choose something else.


----------

